# Pancreatitis



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Had to take my Samantha (4 1/2 years) to ER vet hospital last night. She vomited 3 times, was very fidgety and could not seem to get comfortable. Also would not eat - which was very unusual. Blood tests came back as pancreatits. They wanted to keep her and do IV fluids, but we brought her home after some subcutaneous fluids - she is not a dog that can be left without us (I am sure all Vizsla owners know what I mean)
My question is regarding what type of food to give her until she is back to herself. Plain boiled chicken? Maybe white rice? I'm staying away from her dog food until I can get to the vet tomorrow.
Thanks, I am very worried.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I would be worried to. I just Googled it and it can be serious. I would get her to your vet ASAP. And don't fed her anything until then.

Please keep us informed - we all feel it when another's dog is sick.

Bob


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Your on the right track with boiled lean chicken n rice. Anything low in fat and sugar is good for pancreatic issues. I should know, as I have it.


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments & ideas! Went to vet today - you're right - must have low fat food - boiled chicken & rice is fine. No dairy ( I was thinking low fat cottage cheese) - said dogs cannot digest it like humans.
She had a pancreatitis flare up - should be fine - get your dog to ER or vet if it happens- they will need fluids and meds!
Thanks!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Pancreatitis*



samsmom said:


> Thanks for the comments & ideas! Went to vet today - you're right - must have low fat food - boiled chicken & rice is fine. No dairy ( I was thinking low fat cottage cheese) - said dogs cannot digest it like humans.
> She had a pancreatitis flare up - should be fine - get your dog to ER or vet if it happens- they will need fluids and meds!
> Thanks!


If left untreated, the pancreas drips poison into the stomach, then everything from stomach on shuts down and can be hard to re start. I went 7 weeks without eating or drinking. Was fed through a tube in my neck straight into the bloodstream.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

wow pancreatitis! 

Did the vet mention anything about how the dog might have gotten this? Or what causes the pancreatitis?


----------

